# Pregnancy and TSH levels



## Cupcakegirl (Jun 8, 2016)

Hi all im new here but very worried and confused.

My thyroid was fine pre-pregnancy but at 18 weeks it was tested and my tsh was 3.89. So i was put on the lowest dose .25 of synthroid and my first test after a month of being on it my tsh went down to 2.5 and my doctor said it should level off there.

I recently went for another blood test now 2 months of taking of synthroid and my tsh is 1.8 and t4 is 13. I was 27 weeks with this latest blood test.

My question is...is it normal for the tsh to keep dropping and at this rate can i go hyperthyroid?

How long should it take to level off once you start?

I dont see my doctor for another 2 weeks and I cant even get a call back so thats why im trying you guys.

Thanks for any help!


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

TSH is more of a diagnostic test and not good for determining actual thyroid hormone circulating in your system.

You should request both Free T 4 and Free T 3 tests which show the unbound thyroid hormone circulating in your system.

Shame on your doctor for only running TSH.

Your TSH is actually on the high side where a more " normal" TSH would be closer to 1


----------



## Sue (Mar 30, 2015)

Be vigilant. I have had two pregnancies where I was hypothyroid and the outcome was not good. I had one where I watched my levels like a hawk and all went well. You need to guard against TSH going too low but yours in not in that range. When pregnant I was told that the goal was a TSH of 0.3 to 2 though I think there are US/UK differences in that. Sue


----------



## Cupcakegirl (Jun 8, 2016)

The question is at what point does it stop dropping? Does the tsh ever level out? Im on the lowest dose here so if i stop then i go back to a bit high tsh but if i continue will it keep dropping?


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

There is no answer to your question as far as how long it will continue to drop or if it will level out.

Starting your pregnancy with a TSH of 3.89 , is actually pointing you toward hypo.

How often do they test your TSH? The body goes through an enormous about of change during a pregnancy which is why I imagine they continue to test your TSH.

I do not recall my doctor ever testing my TSH during my pregnancies - I was completely hyper in my opinion for the entire pregnancy based on eye bulge and losing all post delivery weight within 4 weeks both times.


----------



## Cupcakegirl (Jun 8, 2016)

About once a month I get tested. Is a t4 of 13 good?


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Cupcakegirl said:


> About once a month I get tested. Is a t4 of 13 good?


When speaking about lab results it is important to post the correct name of the test and the ranges as each lab uses different ranges.

Do you mean Free T-4?

Can you please edit your signature with a short history so it follows any topic post you make - which makes it easier for people to understand your situation.

Include diagnosis, last lab's with ranges and current medication and dosage.

Click on your log in name, Profile, edit profile and on the left is signature.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

I would definitely push for them to test your Free T3 and Free T4 every time you do labs. Those are the levels of thyroid hormones in your blood. Once you're on a thyroid medication, those are the two important ones to test. TSH is basically a diagnostic test.


----------



## Sue (Mar 30, 2015)

It was also suggested to me by one of my doctors that in my hopeful next pregnancy I would have calcium monitored also. I guess this is not an issue for most thyroid patients but might be worth asking about. Sue


----------

